# The Wachowskis' Ninja Assassin



## Bear Walken (May 5, 2008)

> Source:  Variety
> February 13, 2008
> 
> South Korean pop star Rain has landed a leading role in Larry and Andy Wachowski's Ninja Assassin, reports Variety.
> ...







> *Yune is the Ninja Assassin Antagonist
> Source: The Hollywood Reporter
> May 2, 2008*
> 
> ...



Here's a summary on what it's about.





> The martial arts extravaganza stars Korean actor-singer Rain as a man brought up in an orphanage functioning as a ninja farm. The man turns his back on his tradition to make his way in the modern world, which brings him into conflict with a ninja (Rick Yune) from the clan.



It's supposedly a live remake of Ninja Scroll according to a few .

It's sounds like it'll be a hit with the Wachowskis brothers at the helm. I hope the stories aren't true about Collin Chou dropping out of the movie. 

Mark this film as another one to look forward to in 2009.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 5, 2008)

well lets see the wbrothers have so far made three films matrix, matrix reloaded, revolutions, and two of them sucked, i even have my reservations seeing speed racer and am seeing it more because of the anime then because the wb are directing , so i think your last few comments are premature


----------



## Bear Walken (May 5, 2008)

Just concentrate on the fighting scenes from the 2 matrix films you think sucked. Now just imagine what they can do with a ninjas fight scenes.  Shit, they may be aiming for the more extreme or over the top ninjas like you see in Naruto & Shinobi: Heart Under Blade movie rather than traditional more realistic ones you see in Peacemaker Kurogane. 

They also did V for Vendetta. I hope you liked this film at least.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2008)

Sounds good to me. I'm still waiting for a samurai movie like the old days though. Fuck ninjas.


----------



## Talon. (May 5, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds good to me. I'm still waiting for a samurai movie like the old days though. Fuck ninjas.



yeah....those were right up there with bruce lee films i remember a samurai movie about a samurai with no arms......that one was really cool
but anyways, anything the wachowskis make is good to me...so good luck with this one, super wachowski bros


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2008)

Yeah, this should be pretty good for the action at the very least. But they still need to bring out some old school samurai shit. We need a Yojimbo or Zatoichi for the 21st century.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 5, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> *well lets see the wbrothers have so far made three films*



*Fail.

 Fail. 

Fail.
*


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 5, 2008)

ill admit i forgot about v , but it was good movie , however they did not direct only wrote the screnplay, you tend to attribute to directors only the movies that they direct when you talking in the sense of their movies , with a few exceptions like lucas
and if you just want to watch action with no plot, wrestling anyone

-that being said if speed racer is good ill prolly go see this, im just saying unlike the cohen brothers who have quite a few notable accomplishments , the wbrothers are just basically known for matrix, of which the third was terrible, two was okay, so just saying a movie from them is good is a llitle exaggerated


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 5, 2008)

im posting this separately because i imagine it will shortly be deleted for flaming but ;;;

^ (to the idiot with there will be blood sig) obviously the person above me is an fucktard,  take a look at what he directed - matrix and matrix reloaded, revolutions, and some movie called bound - the rest are either games , dont count (besides there all matrix related) and speed racer, which i didnt count in my three because it hadnt come out yet, well excuse me then 4 movies; one of which you could ask the majority of their fans and they prolly have never heard of it, there only known for matrix and agruably v for vendatta

-i always wondered what kind of fucking moron actually enjoyed the most overrated trash of all time that is there will be blood, and now i know, you see if a zombie attacks me and a zombie attacks you, and the zombie that attacks you has a straw that reaches all the way across the room, hell fucking strave, because your a brainless twat, it seems eli is not the only one who didnt get to suck on his mothers teet


----------



## Vonocourt (May 5, 2008)

Well, if you would get your head out of your ass you would realize that they are only producing this movie. Meaning they're previous movie where they were at the director's helm do not matter. This movie is in the same boat as V.

The rest of of your flame post is a mess of a run-on sentence. Which is funny because you end it by calling me a brainless twat.

Also 
Fucktard.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 6, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Well, if you would get your head out of your ass you would realize that they are only producing this movie. *Meaning they're previous movie where they were at the director's helm do not matter. *This movie is in the same boat as V.
> 
> The rest of of your flame post is a mess of a run-on sentence. Which is funny because you end it by calling me a brainless twat.
> 
> ...



Meaning their previous movies where they were at the director's helm do not matter. 

I believe this is what you were going for , good day sir

-and you do realize making an attack on someone grammer is the weakest thing possible especially considering the situation, its a fan site forum, omg god i forgot to use commas and apostrophes (you look like a smart kid so i think you know what these are)


----------



## Vonocourt (May 6, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> Meaning their previous movies where they were at the director's helm do not matter.
> 
> I believe this is what you were going for , good day sir
> 
> -and you do realize making an attack on someone grammer is the weakest thing possible especially considering the situation, its a fan site forum, omg god i forgot to use commas and apostrophes (you look like a smart kid so i think you know what these are)



You do know calling me "sir" doesn't make you seem any smarter. As for the attack on grammar: it's because you went and called me stupid after posting something that was flat out hard to read. I'm not saying that my grammar, spelling and diction is correct 100% of the time, but I atleast try to make it legible.

As for the attack on TTWBB, you have a freaking quote from "Southland Tales." A movie that's so stupid and pretentious that it isn't even fun in the campy sort of way.

I call truce before this makes us look even more like losers.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 7, 2008)

fair enough, seeing ironman has put into a blissful state, if this ninja movie is half the movie that ironman is than it will be good


----------



## Monster Kwak (May 7, 2008)

They're shit, it'll be shit.


----------



## Bender (Dec 20, 2008)

*Ninja Assassin*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4pEKQ_zUBo[/YOUTUBE]

*UPDATE*





> Raizo (Rain) is one of the world's deadliest assassins, having been kidnapped as a child and raised by the Ozunu Clan, believed by the world to be a myth. When Raizo's friend is executed by the clan, Raizo flees into hiding. He later reemerges, seeking revenge. Meanwhile, Mika Coretti (Naomie Harris) is a Europol agent who investigates money linked to political murders and finds that it is linked to the Ozunu Clan. She defies her superior, Ryan Maslow (Ben Miles), and retrieves secret agency files to find out more. The clan, finding out about the investigation, attempts to assassinate her, but she is rescued by Raizo. Hiding in Europe, Raizo and Mika must find a way to take down the Ozunu Clan.



I came

 I saw 

I fell in love pek pek pek


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

Is this a video game adaptation?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2008)

Clearly another video game adaptation will be good. 

Because House of the Dead, Alone in the Dark, BloodRayne, In the Name of the King, Dead or Alive, Double Dragon, Postal, Tomb Raider, Hitman, Final Fantasy, Resident Evil, Street Fighter, Judge Dredd and Mario Brothers were terrific movies. ..........




*Spoiler*: __ 



If you didn't catch the sarcasm, I left out Doom and Mortal Kombat because I was actually okay with those....


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Dec 20, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Clearly another video game adaptation will be good.
> 
> Because House of the Dead, Alone in the Dark, BloodRayne, In the Name of the King, Dead or Alive, Double Dragon, Postal, Tomb Raider, Hitman, *Final Fantasy*, Resident Evil, Street Fighter, Judge Dredd and Mario Brothers were terrific movies. ..........
> 
> ...



Final Fantasy advent children was awesome unless u meant the other one which was okayy


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

I hate Advent Children. I liked it at first but as the years went on I finally came to hating it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2008)

I love Advent Children as a fan boy.......and being that was a sequel, it doesn't count.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> Is this a video game adaptation?



Nope, just a stand alone ninja flick being produced by the Wachowski brothers. 

I haven't read anything about a specific release date. Just that it would be released in the 1st quarter of 2009 or mid February. 

The only image out was this bad ass looking pic.



The guy who played Seraph in the Matrix movies was supposed to be in it. He dropped out for another project.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2008)

Wachowski brothers? Is this gonna look like the Matrix? =\

Looks cool though.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 22, 2008)

^ i wish

all i know is that there some korean popstar in it or somethin......names rain i think :/


----------



## Gambitz (Dec 22, 2008)

lol rain is actually in this, well now ill have to see it. Ive also heard this movie is going straight to video thou can anyone confirm this.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 23, 2009)

We now have a trailer.

[YOUTUBE]FyI8wXepA3I[/YOUTUBE]

And it looks pretty decent.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 23, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> We now have a trailer.
> 
> And it looks pretty decent. The movie that is. The trailer is low quality shit.





Okay,that looks fucking awesome!

I haven't watched a decent martial arts movie since Ip Man(and indeed Ip Man was incredible).


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm diggin it. I will have to go check it out for sure.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 26, 2009)

should be intresting


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 26, 2009)

The Poster is R-Rated Too .... NINJA of the NIGHT .... WHERE THEY'LL STRIKE .... YOU DON'T WANT KNOW .... NINJA of the NIGHT


----------



## excellence153 (Jul 27, 2009)

Awesome, I get to be the first to do this...

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!
D:<


But yeah, it looks alright... better than Chun Li.  And the Wachowski bros have never done me horribly wrong, so I'll see this.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 27, 2009)

Trailer looks good. But I'm getting the same feeling I got when I saw the trailers for Legend of Chun-li and X-Men Origins: Wolverine.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 28, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Trailer looks good. But I'm getting the same feeling I got when I saw the trailers for Legend of Chun-li and X-Men Origins: Wolverine.



Why? those films where done by Fox while this is done by WB.


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll give this a shot. Looks like it'd be some fun to watch.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 28, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Why? those films where done by Fox while this is done by WB.


I mean that it's going to be bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2009)

It will probaby be bad. So bad it's good.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 28, 2009)

EVERYBODY WAS KUNG-FU FIGHTING ...


----------



## martryn (Aug 7, 2009)

This actually looks to have a plot at least somewhat similar to a book idea I've had.  Though a bit more action oriented, to be sure.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 8, 2009)

I love the trailer, but the name irks me. Sounds like a SNES side-scrolling that got re-made years later as a shitty PS2 game


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 8, 2009)

Trailer's out.  Ninjas > bullets.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 8, 2009)

The plot seems abit obvious and Im worried about Rain's pronounciation but other than that looks decent enough, as far ninja/assasin movies go.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 8, 2009)

I just crapped my pants from the trailer.  Rain was the guy in speed racer.


Looks too high budget to go straight to video, it's been getting some hype too so I doubt it.


----------



## Bender (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm going to see this movie on Thanksgiving after we've had our nice little meal


----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 17, 2009)

I want to see this 
I'm going soon.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 17, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I'm going to see this movie on Thanksgiving after we've had our nice little meal



same here


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 17, 2009)

Trailer looks badass, going to see this for sure.


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Nov 17, 2009)

I am so watching this. 8D I was gonna go watch it to make fun of Rain's pronunciation and acting, but, i'll have to say, his English is getting better. (: I'm gonna like watch this on the day it comes out! (Maybe) I think i'ma be a fangirl in the theater (even though i'm not really a fan of his, but he's ohkay).  I don't think the trailer was that attractive (to me) which is strange. Though, I am interested! <3


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 17, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I'm going to see this movie on Thanksgiving after we've had our nice little meal



Pretty much this. Although im definitely seeing this movie right after smoking the mother of all blunts.


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Nov 18, 2009)

Even Stewie is promoting it? 8D...?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SttECC0bqWA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks like an enjoyable action movie. Gonna watch it for sure.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 28, 2009)

So I saw this last night

I went into it with a Speed Racer mindset and its basically the Speed Racer of Martial Arts films

glorious visuals and just so entertaining, went out to deliver an action movie and delivered in SPADES


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Nov 28, 2009)

eager to see it!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 28, 2009)

seen it, loved it


----------



## FFLN (Nov 28, 2009)

Good action, but it would've been better if they had left the story out... or at least focused on just the ninja clan aspect of it.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 28, 2009)

Thought the best part was when the ninjas would move around in the dark.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 28, 2009)

Taleran said:


> So I saw this last night
> 
> I went into it with a Speed Racer mindset and its basically the Speed Racer of Martial Arts films
> 
> glorious visuals and just so entertaining, went out to deliver an action movie and delivered in SPADES



............What? Speed Racer was an anime brought to the big screen, which cartoonish visuals and it's REALLY cheesy. 

Ninja Assassin felt more like the Asian version of "300", except that the backdrop was more of a video game style.

Anyway, saw it, liked it, link to review is in sig.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 28, 2009)

Such an awesome movie, although some of the dialogue is horribly cheesy.

"Everything has a heart"
"*I don't.*"

Still though, the fight scenes, general badassness, and effects won me over. Loved how the ninja's just pop out of the fucking shadows, and the part where 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 The hogs with the .50s on top come in and shred the fuck out the ninjas


 was so awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2009)

Rains english was not good, other than that it was a solid action movie, decent enough.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 29, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Such an awesome movie, although some of the dialogue is horribly cheesy.
> 
> "Everything has a heart"
> "*I don't.*"
> ...



Yeah, that was pretty a pretty lame line, made even worse by the fact that THEY KEPT USING IT.

Anyway, if you guys are interested. I did a mini-video review, asking people to watch the movie. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaSxvYkUebg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Nov 29, 2009)

The movie was kind of a mix of 300 and Shoot-em up to me. It would've been a lot better though if they had the story on the down low key since it seemed a lot like they didn't want to go in depth on important plot-related elements. Like the ninja who kept calling Raizo "brother" and other details. Not to mention they should've done some revising to the dialogue.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2009)

I enjoyed the movie, too, but also felt the story and dialogue was a bit lacking. The blood was also cartoonishly fake, though I guess that was on purpose. Great action, anyway, and that's all we were really expecting, wasn't it?


----------



## Butcher (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks like a good movie,I mean The Matrix action was awesome,so this action will be good also.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 30, 2009)

It's a bad time for NA to be out, since New Moon is getting more ratings.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2009)

New Moon can go suck a silver-infused, garlic-rubbed wooden dildo shot out of a gun and die.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 30, 2009)

I thought it was bad ass. I didn't go to see it for plot or dialogue, so, it was good shit imo.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I enjoyed the movie, too, but also felt the story and dialogue was a bit lacking. _The blood was also cartoonishly fake, though I guess that was on purpose_. Great action, anyway, and that's all we were really expecting, wasn't it?



That was blood? Huh... I thought everyone was made of rasberry jam 

Anyway, the movie was frikkin' awesome. I'd go so far as to say I'd probably watch it again (if I weren't so cheap). The script was pretty poor but some of the acting was good, mainly that black lady who's name I forget. You'd think that no one told her what the theme of the movie was for how well she played the "hellishly freaked out normal chick."

I liked the fact that the main protagonist wasn't unstoppable. He was hella strong, but he also recieved a fair amount of ass-whip stew, especially at the end. Anyway, this movie was just plain great. I'd recommend it to anyone who likes stereotypical ninjas and tons of blood .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah, this movie also took that ninja rule to the extreme. You know the one where the more ninjas you add the weaker they become? I forgot the technical term.

The ninja boss also came off as  more of a samurai than a ninja to me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, this movie also took that ninja rule to the extreme. You know the one where the more ninjas you add the weaker they become? I forgot the technical term.
> 
> The ninja boss also came off as  more of a samurai than a ninja to me.





And yea i thought that of the ninja boss as well, until he started disappearing at will and moving so fast that he blurred, which was hilarious.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 30, 2009)

their wasn't much to the story besides a few flashbacks and protecting the black chick, but man this movie was awesome had one of the best fight scenes i ever seen. that dagger..whip...thing was awesome. this is how ninjas suppose to be like. i think the brothers did a good job. i just hope if their was a sequel they will add more depth in the story.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 30, 2009)

lol, it's funny because the Ninja Boss is Sho Kosugi, who was the first one to make ninja popular in the U.S(during the 80's). 

Now he's a baaaad ninja.

As for him being more samurai-like, I noticed that too. I wonder if Sho Kosugi, who is a real life martial artist, only studied using a samurai sword.

With that said, it's not a big issue, as the ninja and samurai have always been intertwined.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah, as arch-enemies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 30, 2009)

But remember that Ninja's jobs were to blend in, sometimes pretending to be samurai.

Thats one of the things that make most ninja movies so stupid..........Why would they dress up in the black garb in the middle of day in LA? This movie makes that fault once(them running around in the street with all that traffic going around).

Also, remember that the samurai were the best in terms of swordplay. Even ninja would often copy their sword fighting tricks. If Rain's weapon of choice was that chain thing(which I dont think was a common weapon among ninja. It is far too flashy), the villains choice of weapon was simply a samurai sword.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2009)

They were only still in-suit outside because they came from inside. It's relatively fitting, I'd say. 

He could've at least used a traditional ninja sword.  Maybe even two like Leonardo form Ninja Turtles.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh and on the horrible cheesy dialogue it wouldn't be a good martial arts movie without it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2009)

For what you're suggesting they would need an off-beat english dub.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 30, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They were only still in-suit outside because they came from inside. It's relatively fitting, I'd say.
> 
> He could've at least used a traditional ninja sword.  Maybe even two like Leonardo form Ninja Turtles.



Well yeah, but it makes no sense that they would chase them in a crowded area. I mean, they kill people JUST FOR INVESTIGATING ABOUT THEM. Does going in a crowded street, dressed like that, make a whole lot of sense in that context.

Once again, maybe he preferred the samurai sword in the same way that Rain preferred his chain thing. 

Being as most ninja DID carry ninja swords, I think that giving him a samurai sword was intentional.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2009)

MH you took this movie too seriously.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 30, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Well yeah, but it makes no sense that they would chase them in a crowded area. I mean, they kill people JUST FOR INVESTIGATING ABOUT THEM. Does going in a crowded street, dressed like that, make a whole lot of sense in that context.
> 
> Once again, maybe he preferred the samurai sword in the same way that Rain preferred his chain thing.
> 
> Being as most ninja DID carry ninja swords, I think that giving him a samurai sword was intentional.




the ninjas that were running in the street were inexperainced plus chasing rain was their top priority(they may have never get another shot at catching him)



Ennoea said:


> MH you took this movie too seriously.



MH takes every movie he sees seriously, if he didn't he wouldn't be MH


----------



## Butcher (Nov 30, 2009)

Well,when this movie comes out I'm getting it for Rental(Always expect the good or bad).


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2009)

I hate rain's look. He might be a great actor though, can't judge there


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 30, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> the ninjas that were running in the street were inexperainced plus chasing rain was their top priority(they may have never get another shot at catching him)
> 
> 
> 
> MH takes every movie he sees seriously, if he didn't he wouldn't be MH



1) Does it say they were inexperienced? I mean, they were lead by the guy who grew up with Rain. But if they were that stupid, then its unlikely such a successful assassination clan would bother sending them out.

2) It still doesn't make sense. Maybe if that brother dude was alone, I could understand(because of his random grudge), but these guys were supposed to be too careful to be so careless. As I said, they would kill you just for doing any kind of investigation on them. Running in the street makes no sense, as that would completely blow their cover. 

Furthermore, your reasoning has one fatal flaw: As long as that girl is alive, then they'll likely run into him again. But even when their hunting him before and later in the movie, they're always discreet. But not then.

As for me taking the movie seriously, yes and no. My motto is that "I'm easily entertained, not easily impressed". I watch plenty of bad Italian films, where mistakes like this are commonplace.

I even liked "Hell of the Living Dead", which has an army dude dance around in a tutu despite zombies being around the area. I have a high tolerance of stupidity.

Even on a more respectable level, the elites in "Aliens" acted nothing like elites. I still loved the film.

And I like "Ninja Assassin". They just put too much emphasis on the ninjas trying to be all secret, even occasionally KILLING THE PACE for it. Then it betrays its own logic. That bugs me.

Luckily, the scene itself was cool enough for me to partial forgive. It is a pretty well-shot, action scene. It just isn't very logical.


----------



## Munak (Nov 30, 2009)

I'll probably see this on the weekend, in mood for a great murderfest. 

And judging from the posts, I don't think I'll be disappointed. Much.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 30, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> I'll probably see this on the weekend, in mood for a great murderfest.
> 
> And judging from the posts, I don't think I'll be disappointed. Much.



you won't, it starts off with decapitation.



MartialHorror said:


> 1) Does it say they were inexperienced? I mean, they were lead by the guy who grew up with Rain. But if they were that stupid, then its unlikely such a successful assassination clan would bother sending them out.
> 
> 2) It still doesn't make sense. Maybe if that brother dude was alone, I could understand(because of his random grudge), but these guys were supposed to be too careful to be so careless. As I said, they would kill you just for doing any kind of investigation on them. Running in the street makes no sense, as that would completely blow their cover.
> 
> ...




hmm good point i guess they were just reckless,or it was a heat of the moment kind of thing or they were afraid to fail because of what their master would do to them.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 1, 2009)

I liked this movie a lot. The decapitations and shuriken throwing was incredible.


----------



## Buster (Dec 3, 2009)

Ninja Assassin made my day. Awesome movie, altho I didn't have the feeling that there was a real story or something... AH FUCK THAT.

It was all about the ACTION, BLOOD and ACTION. The first scene where the head got cut off really suprised me. At that moment I was like "AWESOME MORE MORE MORE".

I might go see it again hehehe.


----------



## Rampage (Dec 5, 2009)

This movie looks sick, is it out?


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 6, 2009)

There is no plot in this movie.

However, I like how to the film portrayed the ninja style and fighting. It is fcking epic when all the ninja emerging from the shadow and the shuriken throw is wicked as hell.

I always like how the final boss appear vanish and appear from the behind and slash...Look like shunpo to me, which it is a plus.

The high point for me would the scene where those trained military got owned by a bunch of ninja in the darkness so easily and effortless.

As for the big dude who wear the gold watch, he must be really fcking tough guy. I wonder, what is his profession..A boxer?


----------



## Clitpuncher (Dec 6, 2009)

Bluntly put, this movie was absolute shit. The fight scenes were decent, but that's about it. The sad attempt at a plot (or absolute neglect of one), is riddled with cliche. Thus, using well-choreographed fighting scenes with stylized gore, in an attempt to divert the audience's attention from this matter --- which worked about 75% of the time. But the remainder of that 25%, you would realize how big of a clusterfuck the movie really...  And eventually go home to bandsaw your dick off and/or sell crushed tylenol to junkies, to make back the money you actually paid for the ticket. However, flaming this movie won't help --- I'm the dumbass who bought a ticket. Beides, Rain is probably up to his lungs in more money and pussy than I can ever hope to see in my lifetime. But it makes me feel better.  Excuse me while i go sulk.


----------



## C?k (Dec 6, 2009)

nah, this movie looks quite sick, will defo go see it I think


----------



## narutowithkunaii (Dec 7, 2009)

This movie was really intense
the plot was pretty weak but come on, its a bloody action packed ninja movie, you don't go expecting to see an academy award winning screenplay
I loved this movie actually, the fight scenes were epic, definintley super gory, stunts were pretty sweet and there was some corny humor thrown in there every once and a while to make you laugh

I give the movie an 8/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2009)

Clitpuncher said:


> Bluntly put, this movie was absolute shit. The fight scenes were decent, but that's about it. The sad attempt at a plot (or absolute neglect of one), is riddled with cliche. Thus, using well-choreographed fighting scenes with stylized gore, in an attempt to divert the audience's attention from this matter --- which worked about 75% of the time. But the remainder of that 25%, you would realize how big of a clusterfuck the movie really... And eventually go home to bandsaw your dick off and/or sell crushed tylenol to junkies, to make back the money you actually paid for the ticket. However, flaming this movie won't help --- I'm the dumbass who bought a ticket. Beides, Rain is probably up to his lungs in more money and pussy than I can ever hope to see in my lifetime. But it makes me feel better. Excuse me while i go sulk.


Well-spoken, Hitlerkachu.

I wish I was a Ninja Assassin. I'd chop my dick off with a bandsaw, petrify it, crush it up, put it into Tylenol capsules, and then eat them and die because I bought a ticket--two, actually.


----------



## Okeaninai (Dec 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well-spoken, Hitlerkachu.
> 
> I wish I was a Ninja Assassin. I'd chop my dick off with a bandsaw, petrify it, crush it up, put it into Tylenol capsules, and then eat them and die because I bought a ticket--two, actually.



:rofl The reactions of you both is just *ridiculously*over kill. Come on, it should be *horrendously obvious *that this was made like the action movies from the 90's - all about the action colored with cliche and a light story plot. It's not made to be some... I don't know, Jason Borne shit. Just good ole (ridiculous at times), over the top action fun. 

No, I haven't seen the movie, but I'm not expecting anything more than what I should.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2009)

I wasn't being serious in that reply, I actually enjoyed the movie. See my previous posts.


----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 7, 2009)

I just love the concept of ninjas still living in the modern day The action and CGI were incredible. I don't think the storyline is as bad as people say.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2009)

I wouldn't call the CGI incredible (especially the CGI blood ), but it was a cool movie, eh?


----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok, so it couldn't have been better but come on, it was freakin awesome!


----------



## Okeaninai (Dec 7, 2009)

ah, my mistake, CrazyMoronX.


----------



## krome (Dec 7, 2009)

Still waiting to see this  Is it worth my time?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 7, 2009)

Hmmmm, one day I want to write/direct a ninja movie. It would take place in in their time, however, and would focus on the upbringing of the ninja.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2009)

Would it have cool, flashy jutsu? Or are you more of a traditionalist?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 7, 2009)

I like the fight scenes. All in all it was a ok movie. I wasn't thinking it was going to be a masterpiece so I was happy with it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Would it have cool, flashy jutsu? Or are you more of a traditionalist?



I'd actually want to try to be more historically accurate.

Although I do want a scene where a badass samurai gets his ass handed to him, so retells the story where the ninja use magic and such(this is probably where all the rumors about ninja came from). 

I love ninja movies, and even love the more fantastical stuff.....hell, I'm even fond for of "how the hell do these ninja blend in with their black suits in the middle of the day in LA" ninja films, but there aren't enough ninja movies out there that tries to take the 'ninja' seriously. It's always gotta be either they're weak, or they have magic powers. That's fine, but something different would be nice.

So far, the closest I've seen is "Last Samurai", which isn't a ninja movie. Actually, there are more, but ninja aren't usually the main thing. "Shoguns Samurai", which I consider to be the most epic samurai film ever, actually gives the most realistic potrayal of ninja.....as hicks. They look and dress like farmers, and their skills are always believable. Oddly, I dont remember much of them donning the black suits(I think some ninja do in the beginning, but they aren't as important as the farmer-ninjas).

There is apparently an old Japanese movie called "Ninja"(Shinobi no mono), which I have on netflix...maybe..maybe..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2009)

Figured you'd be a purist.  I like my ninjas with off-the-wall supernatural abilities. Mainly because I know how weak real ninjas were compared to other warriors at the time and I've always had something of an attraction to them.

Then I found out samurais were cooler.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 7, 2009)

Actually, the ninja were super dangerous with their abilities to use their surroundings(or sneak up in general).

The Samurai were among the best warriors, but their code kept them from adapting to other fighters. The ninja would technically cheat, but a small group of them could match a larger group of samurai for it.


----------



## mareboro (Dec 8, 2009)

a good review of ninja assassin : Bear


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2009)

Only if they utlized said tactics. Otherwise a small group of samurai would slaughter a larger group of ninja. Mainly because they actually have armor and quality swordplay.


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2009)

But they are using the trope of the more the enemy the shitty they are


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 8, 2009)

@ Thinking Samurai actually fought with honor

 @ Expecting this movie to have a plot worth anything.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2009)

so what if this movie didn't have much plot, Die hard and bruce lee  movies don't have plot and people love those movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 8, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Only if they utlized said tactics. Otherwise a small group of samurai would slaughter a larger group of ninja. Mainly because they actually have armor and quality swordplay.



Not necessarily. Although it depends when we're talking about(it took a few generations for the ninja to become THAT dangerous). They were so skilled that even a Shogun used them as guards.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Dec 9, 2009)

no plot. good action, but not enough of it.

the whole military involvement turned me off


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Dec 12, 2009)

I just saw this movie. It had good action but I seriously got pissed off in the end. This is a movie about how awesome ninja's are, yet so many die like helpless dogs in the end by the military. It should have been more of a draw or something in the end where only one or two military men survive, and a few ninja's getting away so the clan somehow survives to become a threat another day. 

Any idea of there is going to be a sequel. There were nine clans or something that were mentioned. This was only one


----------



## JustPimpin (Dec 12, 2009)

Is it me or did that ninja sensei remind anyone of Danzou, from Naruto?


----------

